# Guess who's coming home!!!!!!



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Some of you who knew me back when I first joined this forum about a year ago will remember that I had a little silver poodle named Sonya (whom I affectionately nicknamed Sookie) that I was raising to be a service/guide dog. She's the reason for my screen name, Sookster, and the dog who made me fall in love with standard poodles. 

Sonya left me in October of 2011 and took about half of my heart with her. She was the 4th dog I raised for this program, but she was by far my favorite, the one I bonded with the most, and the one it hurt the most to say goodbye to. I sent her off to pursue a career as a guide dog, and followed her progress over the last 8 months. I got to visit with her in March when I visited the campus of the organization I volunteer with, and I was so proud of how well she was doing. It was painful to say goodbye again, but it was worth it to see her happy. I left her thinking that would probably be the last time I ever saw her. 

Well, yesterday morning I woke up to a slew of emails. I'm sitting in bed glancing over them and nearly fainted when I read the subject line of one of them "Sonya release". Sonya was released from their training program because in the advanced stage of training, she just couldn't handle the pressure and stress of the job. As her puppy raiser, I was offered first chance at adopting her, and of course I said yes. So my Sookiepoodle is coming home in two weeks. I have never been so excited. I'm like a little kid waiting to go to Disneyland or something. I couldn't sleep last night because all I could think about was her coming back to me. It's going to be a long two weeks lol. 

As much as I loved Sonya, I did want her to succeed. I raise puppies to make guide dogs, I don't do it so that I get free pets. But every now and then you just meet that dog that you know is meant to be yours, and since the moment I laid eyes on her I knew that was how it was going to be with Sooks. That day, when I picked up that 12 week old black and silver bundle of fluff from our program manager, I remember telling her, "You won't be getting this one back." Jokingly of course, because I obviously didn't have a choice in the matter. It's been an emotional train wreck of a couple of days, but I know that this is what is going to be best for her and I'm thrilled to have her back in my life. Her name will officially be changed to "Sookie", since that is what she is to me anyway (I never called her Sonya).

Here are some photos of her, and you all know that once she gets back there will be oh-so-many more!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

YAY for both of you!!!  I LOVED Sookie, btw!


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

I love that first head shot, she is beautiful!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

It is too bad that Sookie did not make it through training but I am so very happy for you. It was obviously meant to be and you will have your heart dog back home. Wow, reading this actually brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Unbelieveable beginning to Sookie's new story! Congratulations!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sookie has a beautiful smile in many of those pix, and right now I bet you have an even bigger one! Two fabulous parti standards -- what a breathtaking pair they are going to make! (Sookie is a parti, isn't she? Or is she a very dramatically colored silver?)


----------



## willows-mum (May 19, 2012)

wow that made me cry! I got my poodle pup today!!! and I've been waiting for her for a long while, so I'm some what emotional! I'm so in love with her, couldn't give her up no way. I'm so happy for you that you get the dog who took your heart back! Congratulations :amen:


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

That is so awesome! were you not considering getting another dog recently? Nice timely surprise. I'm sorry her training didn't work out but it will work for you. Also I totally agree with naming her Sookie. Not that I'm partial or anything


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. She really is a beautiful girl, inside and out. I promise her face isn't lopsided lol. It looks to be in some of those photos. Here are a few more, simply because I can't resist. 

She is actually a silver, she's just still clearing in most of the photos that I have so she looks kinda like a phantom.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Some things are just meant to be and I couldn't be happier for you and Sookie and Nova.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

vtomblin said:


> That is so awesome! were you not considering getting another dog recently? Nice timely surprise. I'm sorry her training didn't work out but it will work for you. Also I totally agree with naming her Sookie. Not that I'm partial or anything


I was considering it strongly. I've been in touch with several breeders recently, looking at a few different litters and a couple of older pups. Me considering getting another dog was me finally accepting the fact that she was gone and not coming back. I had let myself realize that and was trying to move on. But this works out better. I already know that Sookie has the personality that I want for the job I need her to do, and I have already house and obedience trained her  

Really, the only downfall that I have been able to see with adopting her is that now I'm going to have 2 dogs that will be "old' at the same time. Throw in Juniper, my bf's labrador, and we will have three of them (Sooks is 2, Nova 3 and Ju 4 years old). But we will manage and deal with that when it comes. 

And yes, I thought you might be partial to the name Sookie! I remember when I was first snooping around on this forum coming across photos of your beautiful girl. She's named after Sookie Stackhouse, right? That's where I got it from too. I'm not really a huge "fan", but there was a comment made about southern culture when I first brought Sonya home and my roommate, who was very much a city girl, said, "Oh, you mean like on True Blood? Soooookieeeeeee!" and it stuck.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

This made me cry too. I am so happy for both of you. I admire those who can give their hearts to an animal and then give it to someone else ... I am way to selfish. I could never do it. I can't wait for the new thread to come from you. Keep us updated.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Haha I will definitely keep everyone updated! 

She's being transported down from Long Island the weekend of June 16th which seems like an eternity from now. I'm trying to conjure up a plan to make a road trip up to get her, like, now lol. But that probably isn't going to be feasible. It's a long trip and a lot of gas $$.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I am SO delighted for you! I remember the threads about giving up Sookie and the one about seeing her once in the interim. Both times I felt like crying for you. Like Carley's mom, I could never raise a dog, form a bond with her and then send her off to be someone else's dog. Too difficult! I am so excited that your heart dog is coming home! Can't wait to hear about how she settles in and readjusts. 

BTW I think it is just great to have 2 (or 3) dogs that are close in age. Dogs that are the same age have the same play/energy levels and can be wonderful life-time companions. While losing a dog is always difficult, I think the benefits of having dogs that are the same age outweighs the problems.

Looking forward to wonderful Sookie stories!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that Sookie was unable to complete her training but thrilled that she has found a home with you. I remember the threads also. My nieces have raised three guide dogs - one of which did not suceed and is now their pet but they really fell it love with their first one. He is now helping a blind man with balance issues but even if it was years later they would take him back. He is a special boy. I am glad you have your Sookie.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It's _ wonderful _to see your selflessness rewarded!

You have a heart of gold. You _deserve_ to get your *silver* "treasure" back. That's karma for you!

Wish you the happiest reunion, and _many_ years of togetherness!:love2:


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

LOVE the silvers. Chagall is sooooooooo silver. I don't think Sooks will get that "chrome" but it's a beautiful color regardless of the shade.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! Mingled with sympathy that she didn't make the guide dog training cut, (I know it is very rigorous and takes a certain personality)--but hey, how wonderful that you can welcome her back with open arms. I can tell you're thrilled!

Welcome back, Sookie!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh, I am so glad this girl is coming home. Where I live I could raise puppies for the Seeing Eye. While I realize this is a noble thing to do, I'm not sure I could live with surrendering any dog that was mine. I've never tried. I applaud what you have given, and am so happy this special girl is coming back to you.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I've had 2 dogs graduate as working guides, and one as a veterans service dog, so I think that I'm perfectly OK with Sonya not making it  Working on another veterans service dog now, too. I wouldn't have kept any of the others even if they had been offered back to me, but Sookie was so special. I'm just really hoping that she is the same dog that I sent in for training 8 months ago. I'll still love her, obviously, but I so loved that personality that she had when she left.

I really try not to let myself get attached to the dogs, and raising one of these dogs is so much different than having a pet. It never really feels like "your" dog because of the rules that you have to follow, and the fact that you have to ask someone else's permission to do everything from teach a new command, to changing its food, to taking it to the vet. For the most part, I have successfully not gotten horribly attached to any of the others (loved them, yes, but in a different way than you love your pets) but I failed miserably at that with Sooks. But that's ok, now.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Lucky dog ! ... to have someone who loves her so ...


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

As happy as you are, I'm sure Sookie will be even more overjoyed to return to her life as your pet. Happy future together!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so happy for both of you that I can't even honestly say that I am sorry she didn't make as a guide dog.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Poodle Lover said:


> I am so happy for both of you that I can't even honestly say that I am sorry she didn't make as a guide dog.


I couldn't agree more! I am completely, totally happy that she didn't make guide dog. Fabulous news. Sookie belongs with Sookster!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

omg!! I am SO EXCITED for you! I teared up reading your post. I knew Sookie was a little dollbaby when you were posting about her last year. Every picture I ever saw of her she had such a sweet face, I couldn't imagine having to give her up!! I remember you mentioning once how your father saying something about her always being so happy! Every once in a while you meet a dog who has that special spark and connection, and Sookie was that for you.  I can't WAIT to hear about the reunion. AND, I will need many, many pics of her. LOL. I took a picture of petite Sookie to my groomer in a Miami once. It is why I decided to give a Miami to my petite girl.

I am so thrilled she didn't make guidedog! It wasn't meant to be. Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

I've thought about Sookie several times since she left for her training. I am so happy for you and for her. Some things ARE just meant to be. I can't wait until she is back for good. Congratulations!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd love to see any pictures of her as a fluffy puppy when she first came to you! .


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohhhh....CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so happy for you that your heart dog will be back where she belongs!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't have many photos of her from when she was a fluffy puppy. She was already 3 months old when I got her and hadn't had a haircut for a few weeks, so she had to have one just a few days later. But here are some I do have!


----------



## RmR (Mar 12, 2012)

Reading this seriously put a smile on my face. I'm so happy for you 
And I have to say Sookie is gorgeous. I love the picture of the two of you together. I look forward to seeing many more pictures!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't remember if I have already posted these somewhere else or not, but here are a couple photos from the last time that I saw her. 

And thanks everyone for the congratulations. I don't know if I have ever been more excited about anything in my life. I just cannot wait to get her home. These photos were from March 15th, 2012. I got to spend about 6 hours with her that day. Forgive her sloppy appearance... they go for practical up there, not pretty. I can't wait to get her home and shave her feet and face. 

This was the moment that I laid eyes on her for the first time in 6 months. We were touring the kennel, and I wasn't sure she was going to be there or not, then one of my friends starting screeching and yelling at me to come over. There she was! My smiling Sookie. 









Hanging out with her all day at the Foundation. 









Getting some cuddle time in before she had to go back to her kennel. 









We had a mock meeting, and I got to work Sooks! She was, of course, the best one there. 









Loved having her on the other end of the leash again. Now I will get her every single day! 









Having lunch with her!









Her smiling face.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

What a sweetheart!!! I can see her gentle soul through her eyes, and to me she looks beautiful just the way she is. You are so blessed to get her back...this was truly meant to be.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I am SO HAPPY for you! And for sookie! I was sad when she left, now I'm glad we get to see her again on the forum.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh! I am so HAPPY for you both! What a wonderful reunion story. I can't wait to see more of her. I hope time flies and you are back together soon.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh so happy for you both! She looks so darling..and small. I love that in the girls!


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

So happy to hear you're getting your girl back! I wonder which one of you two is going to be happier on the day you pick her up? Congratulations!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Ms Stella said:


> Oh so happy for you both! She looks so darling..and small. I love that in the girls!


She is a small girl, about 22 inches tall and should weigh only about 32-35 lbs tops, but they keep them a little on the chunky side in the kennel. I'll slim her back down once she gets home. 



Clicker said:


> So happy to hear you're getting your girl back! I wonder which one of you two is going to be happier on the day you pick her up? Congratulations!


Thank you! I'm beyond excited, but the last time I saw her she did her signature "propeller tail" and happy peed :embarrassed: in excitement, so I anticipate her being fairly happy to see me too!


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

*So happy for you!*

What an amazing story! Like others have said, she is just meant to be your girl! So glad she's coming home where she belongs!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Her coat has gotten gorgeous, so even colored all over. I can't wait to see you transform her into that cute Miami once again! She is almost exactly the size of my girl. It's a wonderful size. I don't have to bend down to pet her head and she can fit in my lap (barely).

Have you thought about how to transition her back into your house? It might be confusing to her for a while, but you're a dog trainer, right? You should have someone tape the reunion.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

outwest said:


> Her coat has gotten gorgeous, so even colored all over. I can't wait to see you transform her into that cute Miami once again! She is almost exactly the size of my girl. It's a wonderful size. I don't have to bend down to pet her head and she can fit in my lap (barely).
> 
> Have you thought about how to transition her back into your house? It might be confusing to her for a while, but you're a dog trainer, right? You should have someone tape the reunion.


I do plan to have someone tape it! Hopefully it will work out. And yes I've been thinking about reintroducing her. There will be a couple of strange dogs here that she hasn't met before, and part of her stress problems have to do with her getting a little snarky with other dogs, which she didn't do previously. 

If everything happens the way it should, she should arrive in the evening. I'll make sure all the dogs are put away when I bring her home so that she can explore the house and smells alone. If she's relaxed, I may let her say hi to Nova and Ju, since she knew them well, but she won't meet any of the other dogs until she's settled in. If she's stressed, I'll keep her separated from all the others until she relaxes. Being a trainer and having dogs in and out all the time, I'm set up to be able to keep them separate if necessary so I have that advantage. But I do hope she settles quickly and is her old self soon.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

It's just meant to be!!! 

Happy reunion!!!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

*Those eyes*

One of the girls I met in NY when I was up there a couple months ago sent me this photo today! I absolutely cannot wait until I can look into those soulful eyes every single day. It's like she's speaking to me over all these miles, and it makes me wish I was there to snuggle her tonight.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

She's gorgeous! although it's too bad the program did not work out for her, I'm sure you will both be so very happy with the ultimate outcome.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what an adorable spooo - she is just beautiful! I am so glad you are getting her back! Have happy times with her!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

We are in the single digits now! NINE DAYS!!! I'm so excited I literally can't stand myself (and I'm sure no one else can stand me either, because all I can talk about is bringing Sookie home!). It's looking tentatively like early afternoon on the 16th. A few more photos I found, these are actually from when she left back in October. She went up to NY with a friend of mine and spent a few days touring the city before being taken to Long Island to the training campus.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That dog has one of the sweetest faces of any I have seen. She is so expressive!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

outwest said:


> That dog has one of the sweetest faces of any I have seen. She is so expressive!


You'll notice most of these photos are of only her face lol. It's just so adorable, I want to supersize it and take up the whole camera screen with it when I take pictures. That leaves no room for the rest of her!


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Sookie has such a beautiful face & such soulful eyes. If for any reason your reunion doesn't work out, let me know, I will take her!!! :lol: You must be beside yourself waiting for her return? Why do you have to wait for the 16th, can't she get to you any sooner? I remember having to wait for Bailey for about 4 days (and keep it a secret) and I think it was the longest 4 days ever! So happy for the both of you.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Clicker said:


> Sookie has such a beautiful face & such soulful eyes. If for any reason your reunion doesn't work out, let me know, I will take her!!! :lol: You must be beside yourself waiting for her return? Why do you have to wait for the 16th, can't she get to you any sooner? I remember having to wait for Bailey for about 4 days (and keep it a secret) and I think it was the longest 4 days ever! So happy for the both of you.


There are about 957,842 friends and relatives on the "list" to get her if it doesn't work out lol. She was not only my favorite, but EVERYONE'S favorite. We have a big group of raisers here, about 120 or more total volunteers, and the group has gotten so big that most people don't know dogs or people involved outside of their own small groups. But everyone knows Sookie. They may only know her as "that silver poodle" (I've raised the only two silvers to come through our program), but they know her. She's has lots of scheduled visits already for when she comes home, though I'm not allowing anyone over to see her until she's settled in. 

As outwest said, and Leu commented on, she's always smiling. If not with her mouth, with her eyes. My dad, who doesn't even like dogs, couldn't help but fall in love with her smile. I've always loved her face and can't wait to wake up to it every morning. 

I have to wait until the 16th because that is when the next transport is running from NY down to GA. I could get her before then, but it would involve me driving up to NY myself and that's $500 (gas and hotel) that I could save and spend on her whenever she gets here. It's hard to wait, but makes more sense in my present situation, since I won't have to pay anything to have her sent on that transport (the school runs transports monthly, sometimes bi-monthly, to transport new puppies down south and take the adults in for training and Sooks is going to hitch a ride down on the van).


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Say, what happened to the cream puppy you got right after her?


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

outwest said:


> Say, what happened to the cream puppy you got right after her?


Outwest I PM'd you about that. 

Only 8 days!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

After all that hard core training and kenneling, Sookie deserves a cozy bed by the fire and a hula hoop!! PLAY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Sookster

Don't forget to update your profile when she arrives!! I think I'm starting to get *REALLY* excited for you! I can't wait for the 16th to be able to read your posts about your reunion.


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

That is a wonderful story!!! Must be so exciting, you are very lucky. :act-up:


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

*Less than 48 hours!!!!!!!*

I'm beside myself with excitement! Sookie will be home in less than 48 hours. I'm expecting to pick her up Saturday at 2pm if all goes as planned. Cannot wait! Our representative that will be driving her down from NY is there all this week for a conference and Sookie is getting to stay with her in her hotel room at night. She sent me this picture yesterday! They actually shaved her feet, which is a surprise. But that face is awful long. Looks like she has a beard! Can't wait to get her home and get her groomed!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

What a beautiful dog! I'm glad to hear that she is spending nights with a real human being! Can't wait to hear about the big reunion!!! We are all so excited for you. Today is Friday. So TOMORROW is the big day!!!!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

SHe's gorgeous. I can't wait to hear about and see pics of your reunion. :act-up:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I can hardly stand it myself! I'm so looking forward to hearing about the reunion and how she reacts. Don't cry too much.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

What a sweet and pretty girl! I am so excited for you, and can't wait to read about the reunion!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, this is so wonderful....I feel so blessed to have been around to experience the whole Sonya/Sookster adventure in the beginning. I am soooo happy that it turned out this way, your heart was her's from the outset.

Thank you for sharing this whole thing with us...I'm just so happy for you both!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Outwest, I don't know whether I will cry or laugh (probably both)! Just over 16 hours to go :love2: 

Received her new Cycle Dog collar in the mail today, and got her new tag in a couple days ago. 










Aaaaaand the rep sent me this photo today, with the caption "took 0.2 seconds" lol. Not bad for a dog that's never been allowed on the bed before!


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!! I hope you can manage to sleep tonight, knowing you are so close to being reunited with your girl! I have enjoyed your pictures along the way. She seems so sweet. I just want to snuggle her. 

I look forward to lots of updates and may her adjustment go quickly and smoothly. 

I am so happy for you both.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm so happy for you too I can't wait to hear more stories about her when you get her in her forever home.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a beautiful story! I'm so happy for you and for Sookie that you are to be reunited with your heart dog permanently. _


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I, too, have been following your thread and and so excited for you. I just don't have the best forum vocabulary to really tell you how happy I am for you.

We are all looking forward to this reunion.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

TODAY IS THE DAY! I celebrate with you. Will be thinking of the two of you today!!!!!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Please have somone take a few pictures of his return to you. I can't wait to see him back where he belongs. Thinking of you both today.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

OMG! You should be picking her up RIGHT NOW! I just got teary eyed thinking of how you must be feeling at this very moment! I'm soooo happy for you!!


----------



## LucyTheComadrita (Jan 16, 2012)

Today's the day!!!! Congratulations! A happy ending and a new beginning.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Sookster, any quick updates?


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

petitpie said:


> Sookster, any quick updates?


I KNOW!!! Geez, what's the hold up? :lol: I have to go out in about an hour and I'm dying to hear something! Honestly, I hope Sookster's so excited that she's not even thinking about P/F updates!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey everyone! 

Sorry I didn't get to update until now. I'm going to make a new thread for this, but here's a quick teaser photo! We've been super busy, first picking her up from the transporter, then grooming her (and doing a quick FFT on Nova), then bringing her home and introducing her to everyone, then playing outside for a while, then snuggling on the sofa while I uploaded photos and videos. So I'm just now getting around to being on here!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so happy for you both! Cannot wait to hear about the reunion!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

The Sookie's picture and update were great to see! Lookiing forward to her new thread.


So happy to see
You and heart dog Sookie now
Back home together.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks Sookster! Sookie looks right at home! Great picture!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I was just starting to worry about all the things that could possibly go wrong. So it is fantastic so see such a happy looking Sookie on your couch! Safe and sound at home. Looking forward (as I'm sure we all are) to a very long new thread! Pictures, details about the first meeting, details about how she is adapting to being back home .....

We are all so happy for you!!!!!!


----------

